

Leave me alone Can’t you see I’m learning your language? - gnosis
http://www.languageimpact.com/articles/gt/leaveme.htm

======
tokenadult
Wow! This article contains a lot of good advice for the hackers who want to
learn another language. I've done some research myself on language learning,

<http://learninfreedom.org/languagebooks.html>

and this article mentions a lot of significant issues with good citations to
current research.

